# my first studio post at last whooohoo, RR PHANTOM



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

well i thought i would sign up to supporters scheme at last so here is my first "pro" post :thumb:

this car was booked in for a enhancement detail as it was going up for sale by the current owner :thumb:

Here it is on arrival, as you can see the weather was dreadful 




























unfourtenatly some one had used a strong acid based wheel cleaner in the past and had damaged the centre caps :wall:




























so onto the wash stage,

(this is probably the only time you want to see a "hoody" near your rolls royce) :lol:










the car was rinsed then the front end, lower half's and door/boor shuts were treated with valet pro citrus pre wash,



















the car was then foamed using ph nutural foam



















whilst this was dwelling i went round with a envy brush to clean all the small detailed parts,










the car was then rinsed off again, before a 2 bucket wash using zymol auto wash.




























the wheels were also cleaned using smart wheels but were booked in to get refurbed anyways :thumb:

all nice and clean :thumb:










whilst i was on with this my land lord came round in his new 10 plate range rover sport,










he asked if i could just give it a "quick" wash :detailer:

so a pre wash, foam and 2 bucket wash later,

much better
































































once that was done i was back onto the rolls,

i clayed the car using dodo juice gentle grey and born slippy,










after being rinsed for a final time and after a lot of jiggling to get through the doors and past the office, (these things are a lot bigger than you realise) i put the car inside under the lights and dryed,




























the first thing to do was take a few paint readings










it was now time to start trying some polish and pad combo's to get the required finish i was looking for,










lime prime and a yellow 3M polishing pad gave a very nice gloss to the paint but did't offer quite enough correction,

please remember this is a enhancement detail and not a full correction detail










as you can see from the rough 50/50 there is a nice gloss but not a lot of correction even for a enhancement job,

so i tried a few more combo's



















i settled for menzerna power finish and a 3M polishing pad,

this gave very good correction with just a slight dip in gloss :thumb:

a pic of the correction achieved (again remember this is not a full correction detail)










before










after

the slight hazing effect you can see is the oils from the polish this was removed prier to waxing, i always find that menz polishes are very oily witch makes them great for longer work periods but can be a little pain when buffing them off










time for a quick 50/50

before





































during










after,

again remember not full correction























































and on to some more polishing, just look at the size difference between the RR and the caddy :doublesho










it even dwarfs the vectra, the wheels are off getting refurbed










after all the polishing and a final wipe down the car was then waxed with dodo juice hard candy










this was left on for 15-20 min then buffed off




























then the envy brush was back out to clear up any dust from seals etc










next up was the interior

before, not to bad just a little dirt on the mats and a lot of finger prints and grease on the piano black fascia's



















the mats were given a good hoover, detail brushes were used to get dust out of all the cracks and from all the gadgets etc and chemical guys quick detailer was used to clean and dress the fascia's



















all the chrome was polished with peek the windows were cleaned with duragloss rain repel and here is the finished article





































































































































































































































































































































so there you go,

thanks for looking hope you like it and i have plenty more to come for you guys :thumb:

thanks

Nic


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Looks nice mate, big old bus to work on but they look dam good when detailed.


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Lovely first post, and what a beast!

You look fairly young; do you mind me asking how old you are?

Unit looks lush too, oh, and that caddy! 

S


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Great work, looks spot on, they are stupidly big. Love your unit too, looks great inside.


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Welcome to the Studio!

Great 1st post, nice work.

Like the look of the MK1 as well - Yours?

James.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Very nice work, and welcome to the Studio section


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

cracking first studio post :thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

thanks guys :thumb:



james b said:


> Looks nice mate, big old bus to work on but they look dam good when detailed.


thanks mate, the owner has a long wheel base one coming soon too :doublesho



SBerlyn said:


> Lovely first post, and what a beast!
> 
> You look fairly young; do you mind me asking how old you are?
> 
> ...


thanks mate, i still get id'd for **** too :lol:

i am 24 will be 25 in september, i left school at 16 and went straight into valeting, by 18 i was head valeter for audi and already quite handy with a rotary and by 19 i was area supervisor for a nationwide valeting company and then at 21 i got a job at a supercar dealership were i really started hone my detailing skills :thumb:

so even though i am still relatively young i have nearly 10 years in the game,



Gaz W said:


> Great work, looks spot on, they are stupidly big. Love your unit too, looks great inside.


thanks mate,

i remember when i posted picks of my unit up on here a while ago you were surprised i had got a 740i on the doors :lol: getting this one in really surprised me :thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

thanks for the warm welcomes guys :thumb:



Ti22 said:


> Welcome to the Studio!
> 
> Great 1st post, nice work.
> 
> ...


it is a caddy not a golf :thumb:

no unfortunately it's not mine  it is a friends of mine and has a pretty special spec list,

audi 20V engine running 225bhp
leather porsche interior 
fully rebuilt and resprayed etc,

and it's up for sale 

i tried swapping him for my new caddy but he won't


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

looks great, good action shots.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice work Nic - that car was mahoosive!!


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Fantastic - great first pro post, that's a brilliant job and, although there have been a few Phantoms on here now, this:










for me anyway, shows how massive and luxurious these cars are and not a view I've seen yet.
Very nice and love this reflection pic too.










You can teach me how to do all of that!!


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Welcome to the studio, and a nice car to kick things of with :thumb:

Neil


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

thanks guys :thumb:


----------



## Mr_Scisco (Oct 22, 2009)

Beautiful job. Loving the unit too and the caddy. Sweet.


----------



## GlenStaff26 (Mar 10, 2007)

That is a great first write up for the Studio, cracking work too :thumb:


----------



## ashman (Jan 13, 2010)

Top stuff mate, looking very nice. Nice pics on the write up aswell. All the best


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Great work mate :thumb:


----------



## tamandlee (Mar 14, 2010)

Hey Nic, fantastic job there sir!!! I remember when I used to work in those units a few years back - oh the joys!!! Any plans for another open day in the pipeline or are you guys jammed out??? Talking about work I wonder if you do any work for Lochrams (more than likely spelt wrong but sure you will know who I mean :thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

thanks guys :thumb:



tamandlee said:


> Hey Nic, fantastic job there sir!!! I remember when I used to work in those units a few years back - oh the joys!!! Any plans for another open day in the pipeline or are you guys jammed out??? Talking about work I wonder if you do any work for Lochrams (more than likely spelt wrong but sure you will know who I mean :thumb:


thanks mate

yeah i think these units have housed everything at some point :lol:

it's a good set up now though, there is me a couple of painters a couple of mechanics and a car salesman so it is all motor trade more or less :thumb:

i will do another open day probably at the end of the summer, i will be able to advertise it a little more this time now i am paid up :thumb:

at the mo i don't do any work for william, (easyer to spell than his surname lol)

i do a lot for amari though :thumb:


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

looks good Nic.

I prefer the outdoor pics, I'm not a fan of shine the lights at the wall/roof and take pics.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

thanks mate :thumb:

tbh it is not very often at all you will see pics like that from me, 

99% of my pics especially taken in the unit will be with the lights pointing directly at the car, this is because i have fixed halogens all around the top :thumb:

the reason there is a couple of trick bounce the light from the wall pics on this one is because the halogens on the drivers side of the car went pop when i turned them on to do this car so the trusty old stand lights came out :thumb:


----------



## ash888 (Apr 29, 2010)

super detail nic, very impressive!

nice of the land lord 2 pop by lol, the rangey looked great too for a quick wash.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

ash888 said:


> super detail nic, very impressive!
> 
> nice of the land lord 2 pop by lol, the rangey looked great too for a quick wash.


thanks mate :thumb:

yeah he don't really know how to take no for an answer :wall:

this was the first wash it had since new last week, he's also paid £250 for supagaurd :wall:

i have informed him of his errors and will be sorting some protection out for it in the near future :thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Tidy job Nic, very nice 1st 'pro' post, hope it all goes well mate


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Great First Supporter Post - they are huge but looks great


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

thanks you guys :thumb:

i'm glad i finally signed up on here :thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Lovely job Nic and welcome to the STUDIO
Good to see Hard Candy in action, doesnt seem to get much press.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

thanks Tim :thumb:

i know i must admit it is sat on my self a lot and blue velvet is normally the first i go for, but i don't know why as personally i think hard candy is much easier to use :thumb:


----------



## c16rkc (Apr 15, 2010)

Thats one hell of a first post, I really enjoyed it!

Good luck with the business, I hope you have many more like this to come as you seem to have a great attitude.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

c16rkc said:


> Thats one hell of a first post, I really enjoyed it!
> 
> Good luck with the business, I hope you have many more like this to come as you seem to have a great attitude.


thanks mate :thumb:

i have a few more lined up ready to post that i have done over the past few weeks, i was goin to post some of my older work but decided against it and thought just posting the things that come in from now on is the best way to go :thumb:

i should have a long wheels base one of these coming in september too :doublesho


----------



## twoga (Apr 25, 2010)

looks awesome

just found it on the main page on piston heads any one want to buy it haha 
http://pistonheads.com/sales/1916274.htm


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

nice write up, unit looks great too.


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Super first post - that looks a cracking job on a big old (lovely) lump.:thumb:


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

Nice work Nick! Welcome!


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

thanks guys :thumb:



twoga said:


> looks awesome
> 
> just found it on the main page on piston heads any one want to buy it haha
> http://pistonheads.com/sales/1916274.htm


thanks mate :thumb:

i would love to buy it just need to do a little bit of saving first :lol:


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Great work mate. Welcome to The Studio.


----------



## tamandlee (Mar 14, 2010)

nicp2007 said:


> thanks guys :thumb:
> 
> thanks mate
> 
> ...


It is surely only a matter of time before you do work for William!! Just keep driving past in the Roller lol.

When you say painters is that car sprayers and are they any good with minor repairs and spray jobs?

And regarding your next open day I would have thought that was 3 weeks ago last Thursday if you are thinking the end of summer lol. :thumb:

Last time I popped over to Amari, they are literally just round the corner from our house, they had Eleanor for sale - and my boss was looking at a DB9 the fool lol

Keep up the good work captain! :detailer:


----------



## baseballlover1 (Sep 25, 2007)

sickkkkkk rabbit pickup!!!!!!! My father has an un restored origional one without rust.


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

looks great mate ! They are huge arent they lol !!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

very nice indeed great first post!!! all the best!


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

thanks guys :thumb: 



tamandlee said:


> It is surely only a matter of time before you do work for William!! Just keep driving past in the Roller lol.
> 
> When you say painters is that car sprayers and are they any good with minor repairs and spray jobs?
> 
> ...


hopfully one day i will do some work for him but i know he has 2 very good detailers working for him full time so his cars are all of a very high standerd

yeah i remember the eleanor that was a sexy car, i did a db9 for him recently,

yeah i think you have a point summer does seem to be over 

thanks again 
Nic



bakersgal said:


> looks great mate ! They are huge arent they lol !!


thank you :thumb:

they are pretty big beasts :doublesho

me and han are down your way next month too :thumb:


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

nicp2007 said:


> me and han are down your way next month too :thumb:


wikid ! you should definately pop in and see us at the new unit ! well if we have it by then lol :thumb:

we are away from the 1st of september


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Brilliant work mate! :thumb: Really love the unit as well.

I have a tub of untouched Hard Candy, might give it a go tomorrow, then again I still also need to try out the sample of BOS I got from you, choices choices! :lol:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

bakersgal said:


> wikid ! you should definately pop in and see us at the new unit ! well if we have it by then lol :thumb:
> 
> we are away from the 1st of september


were are you moving too?

we are coming down the weekend beginning the 27th so last weekend in augest :thumb:



sim L said:


> Brilliant work mate! :thumb: Really love the unit as well.
> 
> I have a tub of untouched Hard Candy, might give it a go tomorrow, then again I still also need to try out the sample of BOS I got from you, choices choices! :lol:


thanks mate, unit is pretty sweet now all i need is some pics and banners etc to break up all the white :thumb:

haha if you only have the 2 waxes to choose from then your doin well, you must be one of the only people to resist the trader on here :lol:


----------



## Frenchy0204 (Jul 22, 2009)

Seems like the Rolls you done is on PH now.

http://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/topic.asp?h=0&f=23&t=884773&mid=165162&nmt=Loving this advert....

Anyway, nice detail, and great first post!


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

thanks mate :thumb:

they seem to love a good grumble on there :lol:


----------



## Frenchy0204 (Jul 22, 2009)

No Problemo.

Yeah, I love PistonHeads, but the forum can sometimes be a PITA. Bunch of moaning old gits!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

How the hell you got it through those doors, even I had trouble getting thorough!!!!

Nice work Nic, hows the tinting gettign on.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

:lol: :lol:

it was a major struggle, 2 of us with a lot of "to me" "to you" goin on :lol:

yeah the tinting is coming along slowly :wall: just not had a lot of time to practice really as i have been mad busy, 

i have got 60m of film from solor guard sat here though and need to try master it asap as i have a job on in august :doublesho


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

nicp2007 said:


> were are you moving too?
> 
> we are coming down the weekend beginning the 27th so last weekend in augest :thumb:


that's fine mate we will be about not moving far just opposite the dodo juice factory! Really nice place just give James a bell when your free !


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

There was a lot of work to do on the many acres of paint work on that beastie :buffer:
Cracking work with superb results :thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

thanks mate

ohhwhh yeah there is many many acres on these thing :lol:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Fantastic detail, the results speak for itself!

That must of been hard work... that thing is just HUGE!! :doublesho


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

thanks mate :thumb:

yeah this is defenatly one of the biggest cars on the roads


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great post mate super work to


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Good job Nic & welcome :thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

thanks guys :thumb:


----------



## kevedup (Jul 23, 2010)

Great 1st post & nice detail:thumb:


----------



## mlgt (Apr 11, 2008)

Excellent shots. Massive beasts they are!


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

See this is for sale on PistonHeads now? Or is it a different car?


----------



## Crook2001 (Jul 20, 2010)

what a job! great stuff


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Looks very tidy well done on your first post, start off many things to come


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

thanks guys :thumb:



Mini 360 said:


> See this is for sale on PistonHeads now? Or is it a different car?


this is the same car £135,000 for it :thumb:

the owner picked another car up from me yesterday and told me he has took a deposit on the phantom :thumb:


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

nicp2007 said:


> thanks mate, unit is pretty sweet now all i need is some pics and banners etc to break up all the white :thumb:
> 
> haha if you only have the 2 waxes to choose from then your doin well, you must be one of the only people to resist the trader on here :lol:


I wish! My wallet would be so much more grateful right now if that was the case, haha. Still hasn't forgiven me for Project Awesome :lol:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

haha i did suspect as much :lol:

did't think there would be many people with just 2 waxes on this forum :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Top work there :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

simply stunning!


----------



## Giz (Apr 25, 2010)

Awesome work that!
Ive defo seen that caddy at the un phased meets!


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

thanks guys :thumb:

yes you will of scene the caddy at unphased meets :thumb: & probably me too


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Nice work! Love the reflection shots of the Caddy in the doors :thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Looking good fella, as always I might add.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

scottbt said:


> Looking good fella, as always I might add.


thanks mate :thumb:

good to see you signed up too :thumb:


----------



## PLuKE (Mar 4, 2009)

Nice to see your doing well now Nic, But you look dodgy in your hoody .

Luke


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

oops sorry i missed this the other day,

thanks mate,

i know some people do think i look dodgy in the hoody but it keeps me warm and is comfy to work in so it stays :lol:


----------

